# NEED OPINIONS ON PRICING SPOTTED BABY JACK



## MichiganGoatGirl (May 16, 2008)

I am new to this forum. My name is Amy, I live in Michigan and I aquired 2 mini Jennets this winter that were both bred, and last week one had a beautiful spotted Jack (white and light grey, lots of white, white face). Momma is 36 inches, i have no idea about the sire as I got the Jennets from a third party and the original owner is unknown to me. My questions are:

1. Is there a way I can register the babies?

2. What are opinions on pricing the little Jack baby once he is weaned?

I'd appreciate any input I can get! I will try to get time to post pictures later today. BTW, we did imprint training with the foal at birth and are working with him daily, much to his momma's dismay. She is super protective and pins her ears when we come near baby. She loved us to death before he was born and couldn't get enough of us. I know it's just instincts, but it's a little sad. The day the baby was born, the Jennet was in with my goats and sheep and she was trying to keep them away from her baby by pinning her ears, kicking and biting. She accidentially BIT MY KNEE really hard trying to get at our lamb and I'm still limping a week later and am black and blue. I took all of the other critter's out of her paddock right away and I'm pretty careful when approaching her. I'm tying her to a post when I work with the baby.

Thanks!

Amy


----------



## minimule (May 16, 2008)

You can register all three of them with the ADMS, www.lovelongears.com. They are still an "open" registration. You have to download a critique form and have an experienced donkey person do an evaluation on them.


----------



## MichiganGoatGirl (May 16, 2008)

How do I embed a pic in my reply?

Amy


----------



## minimule (May 16, 2008)

You have to have the picture on the internet somehow, either a website or photobucket (or something like that). Then....click on the photo icon (looks like a picture of a tree) when you are typing a reply or topic. You just need to paste in the web address where the picture is.

For instance, one of mine would be http://www.sagebrushminis.com/images/wylie23.jpg. You can go to the practice page and try it there before doing it here. Good luck!


----------



## MichiganGoatGirl (May 18, 2008)

OK here is his picture


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 18, 2008)

CONGRATS on a very adorable baby.









What part of MIchigan are you from? I only live about 25 minutes from the border of Menominee, Mi. and about 1.2 hour from the UP of Michigan. Also, inquiring minds want to know..do you have goats? We have 16 nigerians and fainters.

Corinne


----------



## MichiganGoatGirl (May 18, 2008)

I live in Oxford, Michigan, which is in the "thumb" of the mitten. About 1.25 hours north of Detroit. We have nigerian dwarfs too! About 6 breeding females, a couple of mini nubians, 1 blue faced leicester sheep, and 4 horses (1 welsh pony, 1 belgian draft, 1 old morgan, and 1 pinto) and 4 kids (the human variety). Oh and chickens, you've gotta have chickens. Our little family website is www.OxfordKidAndLamb.com

Up until we had our newest daughter 9 mos. ago we had a herd of Southdown Sheep and Bluefaced Leicester Sheep. We are down to just one now, to simplify our lives (lol). We raised Boer goats for a number of years and had a herd of 40 at one point. Wow, too much work for us! These little mini donkeys we got (2 bred Jennets), were esentially rescued from a sad situation about 8 weeks ago now. They needed care, especially hoof care, but they are looking good now. The new foal looks very healthy and is sweet. The other Jennet is due to foal any time, she's all bagged up and has a huge pendulous belly. We're keeping a close eye and praying for the best. I went to your website and I love it!

Cheers,

Amy


----------



## minimule (May 19, 2008)

He's a handsome boy.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 19, 2008)

very good looking! i'm hoping for a few of those myself in the fall, bred to my spotted jack are two spotted jennets, and a chocolate whose mother was spotted.

congratulations!!


----------



## MichiganGoatGirl (May 19, 2008)

Thanks. How do the genetics work with spotted donks and chocolates? I'm assuming my baby's sire is a spotted? Are there chocolate and white spotted donks? Black and white?

Amy


----------



## minimule (May 20, 2008)

I've seen photos of a black and white spotted donk. They called it a "tiger spot". The ones I saw were stunningly beautiful. When we finally move and have more space, I'd like to get one. Right now....Kilroy would NOT be happy.


----------



## CheyAut (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm sorry, no one will want him. You won't get any money for him. So you can send him to me, I'll make sure he has a great loved life... J/K of course! He's beautiful!!! I really love him 

Here is my friend's spotted standard, I'd say he's a chocolate spotted???
















Edit: he really is a chocolate color, the pics don't show it well... I think b/c it was taken when the sun was setting maybe....

Jessi


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Jun 4, 2008)

CheyAut said:


> I'm sorry, no one will want him. You won't get any money for him. So you can send him to me, I'll make sure he has a great loved life... J/K of course! He's beautiful!!! I really love him
> 
> Here is my friend's spotted standard, I'd say he's a chocolate spotted???
> 
> ...




What a Beauty he is!





Is he trained to ride? What do they do with him? I love colorful spotted ones.

Lori


----------



## CheyAut (Jun 6, 2008)

I can't remember what she said about him and riding... I think she said she's sat her kids on him (with him being held and the kids being held, very safely done) but not really broke to ride... I guess more like leadline  He's just a great pet for her



She always wanted a donkey and a horse, so her friend gave her the donk, and then I gave her the horse that is also in the photos  (Riddle, the horse, wasn't being used, and she does NOT get along with other mares, so she couldn't stay here, and I knew she'd have a wonderful home there, so... worked out great for both of us!)

Jessi


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm late to the party, but welcome Amy!!!



Glad to have you here, and that little spotted jack is sure a handsome boy


----------

